# FREE MAGIC Lily Pipe. 9mm/13mm/16mm Up for Grab!



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

pm


----------



## stanny03 (Nov 5, 2009)

pm'ed


----------



## prestonp (May 11, 2009)

also pm'd, crosses fingers!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

So lets have the results!


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

What a generous gift, congrats to the lucky 3 people!


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow that is very generous of you. (pat on back)

I could have used all 3 sets. LOL

Congrats guys and get some pics up quick to show the very generous person these gifts in use.


----------



## Aquaticmagic (Aug 2, 2005)

*The winners are.......*

RESULTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WINNER 1 : IWANNAGOFAST (santa clara, ca,) 
16mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe! 
truly the FASTEST! 2min for 1st PM to reach. 

WINNER 2: fromthelbc (Long Beach, California,) 
13mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe! 
congrats!!

WINNER 3: stanny03 (Oakland, CA) 
NANO 9mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe! 
You will definite like this  

A twist to this 
I posted this give away promotion on other forum but was taken now. I decide to add a few more gifts out for people who PMed me here. 
Here................................................................. ARE the ADDITIONAL WINNERS!


WINNERS 4: Left C (Burlington, NC) 
16mm inflow and 13mm outflow MAGIC lily pipe which is suitable for your Eheim 2217. 
I saw your profile with 4938 posts in the planted tank. Thanks so much for your contribution to this forum.

WINNERS 5: over_stocked 
13mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe! 
A special gift for a special customer

WINNERS 6 : AquaDean (WA) 
NANO 9mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe! 
for his award winning DIY Nano lily pipe article , thanks for the great great contribution



*Winners please contact me for delivery addresses. After confirming the address on Monday, the MAGIC Lily pipes will board the air plane on Tuesday! Takes about 10-14 days to reach USA from Malaysia. ALL deliveries and prizes have AquaticMagic Arrival and Satisfaction guarantee. You can reach me at [email protected].*

I will offer for those who did not win through PM with great discounts **for this forum members only** 


Cheers!
Mike
www.aqmagic.com
Grow Happiness


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

I missed out at APC. I was too late here too. Nice giveaway nonetheless...kudos to aquaticmagic!


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

I pm'ed on APC, then came and saw the thread here as well...
And decided not to cross-pm:icon_sad:

Congrats to the winners, the pipes look nice.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

yay! so happy! thank you soo much!

now my first fully planted tank will look super nice!


----------



## fromthelbc (Dec 23, 2009)

i cant believe i won!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Yee haw!


----------



## stanny03 (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW! First time I won ANYTHING! TY Aquaticmagic. I'm gonna show the guys in my local aquatic plant organization 

So just to check, a 9mm will fit a Eheim 2213? I'm sooo excited to see this baby in action


----------



## tkblazer (Feb 20, 2010)

cool contest and those are some cool looking pipes, i've never seen them before


----------



## Aquaticmagic (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Stanny, 


Eheim 2213 is 12mm or aprox 1/2" which is for the 13mm Lily Pipe set. 

9 mm is for even smaller filter. Anyone know the model number which is compatible with the 9mm lily pipe? It is a small magic lily pipe that has a devilish figure.


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

aww i wasnt fast enough  but they do have a great deal on them  congrats on the winners


----------



## SCU33ZE (Feb 16, 2010)

wow beautiful equipment. I suppose in order to prime for the first time you must suck on the outflow lilly lol? I will PM you. I like these, and congrats to the winners!roud:

J.A


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!
That is so cool I've never won anything before.
Thank you so much Aquaticmagic!!

PM on the way.


----------



## Aquaticmagic (Aug 2, 2005)

WINNER 1 : IWANNAGOFAST (santa clara, ca,)
16mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe! (packaging and shipped out on Tuesday!)

WINNER 2: fromthelbc (Long Beach, California,)
13mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe!  (packaging and shipped out on Tuesday)

WINNER 3: stanny03 (Oakland, CA)
NANO 9mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe and upgraded to 13mm MAGIC lily Pipe
Status (processing)


WINNERS 4: Left C (Burlington, NC)
16mm intake and 13mm output Magic lily pipe which is suitable for your for an Eheim 2217. (processing and shipped out on around March 3rd as requested)


WINNERS 5: over_stocked
13mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe and upgraded to 16mm MAGIC lily pipe (packaging and shipped out on Tuesday)

WINNERS 6 : AquaDean (WA)
NANO 9mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe  (packaging and shipped out on Tuesday)


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Aquaticmagic said:


> WINNER 1 : IWANNAGOFAST (santa clara, ca,)
> 16mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe! (packaging and shipped out on Tuesday!)
> 
> WINNER 2: fromthelbc (Long Beach, California,)
> ...


Props on a great giveaway! If only plants would ship better over this way...


----------



## Aquaticmagic (Aug 2, 2005)

WINNER 1 : IWANNAGOFAST (santa clara, ca,)
16mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe! (shipped)

WINNER 2: fromthelbc (Long Beach, California,)
13mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe! (shipped)

WINNER 3: stanny03 (Oakland, CA)
NANO 9mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe and upgraded to 13mm MAGIC lily Pipe
Status (processing)


WINNERS 4: Left C (Burlington, NC)
16mm intake and 13mm output Magic lily pipe which is suitable for your for an Eheim 2217. (processing and shipped out on around March 3rd as requested)


WINNERS 5: over_stocked
13mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe and upgraded to 16mm MAGIC lily pipe (shipped)

WINNERS 6 : AquaDean (WA)
NANO 9mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe (shipped)

16mm MAGIC Lily Pipe Set $49.90
13mm MAGIC Lily Pipe Set $39.90
9mm NANO MAGIC Lily Pipe Set $29.90
FREE SHIPPING promotion each 10 set only. 

Please email to [email protected] and state your planted tank user name for the special price. (while stock last*)


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

i couldnt figure out how to leave testimonials in their site so i will just do it here 
i just got my shipment today and boy was it fast! arrived in 5 business days, and have i mentioned that it came from asia?!  i was expecting 3 weeks for my equipment to arrive but boy was i surprised  anyways, thanks aquaticmagic!


----------



## Aquaticmagic (Aug 2, 2005)

*MAGIC LILY PIPE*
*THE ART OF GLASS BLOWING *

In a MAGIC Lily Pipe there is, of course,
quality you can see: superb materials, an impeccable finish and perfect proportions. But other qualities remain unseen: the glassblower's skill and the simple elegance of his skill, repeated so often and precisely. Not forgetting the final touch: great cuts and polish and enhance the beauty of every step.  
*AQUATICMAGIC*​*
*
*16mm MAGIC Lily Pipe Set $49.90 
13mm MAGIC Lily Pipe Set $39.90
9mm NANO MAGIC Lily Pipe Set $29.90*
FREE SHIPPING promotion each 10 set only.

Please email to [email protected] and state your planted tank user name for the special price. (while stock last*)



*WINNER 1 : IWANNAGOFAST (santa clara, ca,)*
16mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe! (shipped)
*WINNER 2: fromthelbc (Long Beach, California,)*
13mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe!  (shipped)
*WINNER 3: stanny03 (Oakland, CA)*
NANO 9mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe and upgraded to 13mm MAGIC lily Pipe
Status (shipped)
*WINNERS 4: Left C (Burlington, NC)*
16mm intake and 13mm output Magic lily pipe which is suitable for your for an Eheim 2217. (shipped by Thursday)
*WINNERS 5: over_stocked*
13mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe and upgraded to 16mm MAGIC lily pipe  (shipped)
*WINNERS 6 : AquaDean (WA)*
NANO 9mm set MAGIC Lily Pipe  (shipped)


----------



## stanny03 (Nov 5, 2009)

Can't wait. It's like a belated bday present to myself haha


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I can't either. I ordered some extra stuff to go along with them, but I had to wait until my payday on Wednesday to pay for them. I was broke.


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

Im not sure I fully understand the concept and function, can i have one? :icon_smil


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Further evidence that if your hands aren't in the tank, you should be on this site.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

ooo the post office needs to work faster!!! still waiting on mine, so excited!


----------



## stanny03 (Nov 5, 2009)

+1 It's out of Aquaticmagic's hands now. Gogreen is also in Cali and he got his in 5 business days. Hopefully I can come home to something good tonight


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I placed an order for some co2 stuff with aquatic magic and got them today. It's like a tease just getting some pieces.


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey I got my pipes today along with a couple other things I added to the order!!! They look very nice and are made out of pretty stout glass. Now I've just got to set them up and give them a try. 

Kudo's and thanks to AquaticMagic for doing this.


----------



## stanny03 (Nov 5, 2009)

AquaDean said:


> Hey I got my pipes today along with a couple other things I added to the order!!! They look very nice and are made out of pretty stout glass. Now I've just got to set them up and give them a try.
> 
> Kudo's and thanks to AquaticMagic for doing this.


Yup Yup. Take some pics! Do a tech-themed unboxing


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Got mine today. Too excited to take pics, but got them on my sunsun. Had to use zip ties to keep them snug. Packaging was incredible.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

got mine today but got the wrong size


----------



## Aquaticmagic (Aug 2, 2005)

hi all!
I hope the receivers love the quality of the MAGIC lily Pipe


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

Received my pipes recently, great product. Definitely will order another set in the future.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Try contacting the seller on ebay or email. They will fix it. They always have. 

Ebay links or forbidden and you should clean up your language. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> Try contacting the seller on ebay or email. They will fix it. They always have.
> 
> Ebay links or forbidden and you should clean up your language.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


:thumbsup:


----------



## Makoto (Mar 23, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> Try contacting the seller on ebay or email. They will fix it. They always have.
> 
> Ebay links or forbidden and you should clean up your language.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk





Craigthor said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsdow Why should i have to go through this, why couldn't it be what it was suppose to be in the first place, brand new item whats show in description and picture, i would expect a sponsor to encourage better than give the lie through teeth simple mistake excuse.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Makoto said:


> :thumbsdow Why should i have to go through this, why couldn't it be what it was suppose to be in the first place, brand new item whats show in description and picture, i would expect a sponsor to encourage better than give the lie through teeth simple mistake excuse.


If you want perfect. Orlando at GLA can sell you nice stuff that will look exactly as decribed. The difference will be it will cost you $80 for the same stuff shipped to your door. You pay for cheap replicas of other equipemnt so basically you get what you pay for. Not happy contact the seller and straighten it out wiht them.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

^^^ brings to mind the old adage, 

"you get what you pay for"...

learn it, love it, live it...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

You know what though? Mistakes do happen. I've sent out wrong items on accident. When you deal in volume it does happen. if you were so concerned about perfection you shouldn't have went with the cheapest option from halfway around the globe. 

The seller will make it right if you give them the chance. Apparently you'd rather complain than fix the problem. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Also if you would read the Drop Checker link, the Item description looks exactly like what you got.  Guess you should have read before you ordered and not assumed based on a small picture at the top of the page.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

See here is the picture from the item description! :icon_cool


----------



## Makoto (Mar 23, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> If you want perfect. Orlando at GLA can sell you nice stuff that will look exactly as decribed. The difference will be it will cost you $80 for the same stuff shipped to your door. You pay for cheap replicas of other equipemnt so basically you get what you pay for. Not happy contact the seller and straighten it out wiht them.


Why in the world are you trying to defend this, look at the auction before you start kissing up, it says nothing about it being replica, it says new, made from brass and plastic, and the picture is a clear as day, who would ever expect it to be knockoff from a reputable seller.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Makoto said:


> Why in the world are you trying to defend this, look at the auction before you start kissing up, it says nothing about it being replica, it says new, made from brass and plastic, and the picture is a clear as day, who would ever expect it to be knockoff from a reputable seller.


Because that is why they are so cheap, they are knock offs based on original designs. Go over to that side of the world and you can get anything as a knock off for half the price. As far as reading the auction you obviously didn't read the Drop Checker auction of you would have seen what you are getting is what you got.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Makoto said:


> Why in the world are you trying to defend this, look at the auction before you start kissing up, it says nothing about it being replica, it says new, made from brass and plastic, and the picture is a clear as day, who would ever expect it to be knockoff from a reputable seller.


Did you contact the seller? If not, you're just peeing in the breeze.


----------



## Makoto (Mar 23, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Also if you would read the Drop Checker link, the Item description looks exactly like what you got.  Guess you should have read before you ordered and not assumed based on a small picture at the top of the page.


Ok so why did he have a picture of a Cal drop checker with Cal in the title, not only are you defending a bad practice by this seller but you failed to see his dishonest business tactics, please stop replying.


----------



## Makoto (Mar 23, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> Did you contact the seller? If not, you're just peeing in the breeze.


Yes i did contact the seller, but no reply, and word is he doesn't always reply.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Makoto said:


> Ok so why did he have a picture of a Cal drop checker with Cal in the title, not only are you defending a bad practice by this seller but you failed to see his dishonest business tactics, please stop replying.


 
Well if you did your research first you would see what kind of buisness they run. Not every comes out happy but out of how many sales to they have negatives not htat many. It doesn't matter wahts in the title if you read the part of the ebay ad that has the item description it tells what your getting.

I've purchased from them many times, and happy with the deal I got based on what they sell.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Makoto said:


> Yes i did contact the seller, but no reply, and word is he doesn't always reply.


He'll will reply you also have to consider it is night time there, I think the time change is roughly 16-18 hour from you.


----------



## Makoto (Mar 23, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Well if you did your research first you would see what kind of buisness they run. Not every comes out happy but out of how many sales to they have negatives not htat many. It doesn't matter wahts in the title if you read the part of the ebay ad that has the item description it tells what your getting.
> 
> I've purchased from them many times, and happy with the deal I got based on what they sell.


You are bias this is why i ask you please stop replying, making it look bad for honest sellers on ebay, must've done something real special for you, wonder what kinda deal you got.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I have purchased from AQmagic but never got any special treatment. I just know what it is like to be a seller. 

Sure, the way he labeled the sale is a little misleading, but you are trying to get something for a fraction of the cost... read the details

Contact them here http://aqmagic.com/store/contact_us.php?osCsid=d431f1991d5a5ce435deb7d57dec8769

and [email protected].

Be polite but express being upset. It gets you further than acting like this.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Makoto said:


> You are bias this is why i ask you please stop replying, making it look bad for honest sellers on ebay, must've done something real special for you, wonder what kinda deal you got.


No deal for me I paid full price for everything I've ever bought from them wether it be plants, glassware, co2 equipment. As far as your complaining about me posting I will just keep on posting, as I see it you came here to complain before trying to sort it out with them. Now if they didn't resolve the problem there is a reason to complain but to bash first then ask for help well that just makes you look rediculous. 

As far as purchases from them my last purchase from them was oh 2 years ago but I know of other here locally that have ordered in the last few months and had no problems and the price was right. You want Cal Aqua quality it will cost you, just like I jsut ordered 2 Cal Aqua Oracle Drop Checkers at a tune of almost a $100 (1 used from teh board and another direct from Poe at Cal Aqua Labs), I know I could have gotten cheap knock offs but I wanted the clean glass that was perfect in shape. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Makoto (Mar 23, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> No deal for me I paid full price for everything I've ever bought from them wether it be plants, glassware, co2 equipment. As far as your complaining about me posting I will just keep on posting, as I see it you came here to complain before trying to sort it out with them. Now if they didn't resolve the problem there is a reason to complain but to bash first then ask for help well that just makes you look rediculous.
> 
> As far as purchases from them my last purchase from them was oh 2 years ago but I know of other here locally that have ordered in the last few months and had no problems and the price was right. You want Cal Aqua quality it will cost you, just like I jsut ordered 2 Cal Aqua Oracle Drop Checkers at a tune of almost a $100 (1 used from teh board and another direct from Poe at Cal Aqua Labs), I know I could have gotten cheap knock offs but I wanted the clean glass that was perfect in shape. You get what you pay for.


Now you are the failure who looks ridiculous, i just said i contact them and yes i have a right to bash because the products were not as described and it is my money.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Makoto said:


> Now you are the failure who looks ridiculous, i just said i contact them and yes i have a right to bash because the products were not as described and it is my money.


What have I failed at? The bubble counter isn't as pictured but your drop checker is exactly as *described *in there ad. 

Craig


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I hate to just jump in, but you really need to calm down Mokoto. You shouldn't be arguing with TPT members, you should instead be arguing with the seller. We shouldn't have to listen to your complaints.



> If you want perfect. Orlando at GLA can sell you nice stuff that will look exactly as decribed. The difference will be it will cost you $80 for the same stuff shipped to your door. You pay for cheap replicas of other equipemnt so basically you get what you pay for. Not happy contact the seller and straighten it out wiht them.


Nuf' said.


----------



## Makoto (Mar 23, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> What have I failed at? The bubble counter isn't as pictured but your drop checker is exactly as *described *in there ad.
> 
> Craig


Seriously stop padding your post and try to contribute something relevant, contradicting yourself isn't helping at all.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

As far as contacting them you said in post #38 you just got your stuff today you haven't even given them time respond and correct what you don't like.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Makoto said:


> Seriously stop padding your post and try to contribute something relevant, contradicting yourself isn't helping at all.


Don't care what my post count says why would I care if I pad it. Post count means nothing.


----------



## Makoto (Mar 23, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> I hate to just jump in, but you really need to calm down Mokoto. You shouldn't be arguing with TPT members, you should instead be arguing with the seller. We shouldn't have to listen to your complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuf' said.


No because he is making it sounds like i have a right to be ripped off, his analogy is the price what i paid is low, hence whatever in the picture or description doesn't have to match up to the item i received, thats where he went wrong, 

Tip, proof read before you jump in again.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Makoto said:


> No because he is making it sounds like i have a right to be ripped off, his analogy is the price what i paid is low, hence whatever in the picture or description doesn't have to match up to the item i received, thats where he went wrong,
> 
> Tip, proof read before you jump in again.


What's wrong with what i said? 

You shouldn't have been "ripped off", but Craig is right. You shouldn't expect to receive a perfect-quality product for such a low price.

Go take a walk outside and cool down. There is no reason to be as mad as you are.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

Makoto said:


> Now you are the failure who looks ridiculous, i just said i contact them and yes i have a right to bash because the products were not as described and it is my money.


 you have every rite in the world to bash but please take it some where else. that is not what this forum is intended for. hostility and bashing are not welcome here. i do relize your upset and you feel riped off but trust me on this one... give the guy some time to repond to you. he is on the other side of the earth..


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

AzFishKid said:


> What's wrong with what i said?
> 
> You shouldn't have been "ripped off", but Craig is right. You shouldn't expect to receive a perfect-quality product for such a low price.
> 
> Go take a walk outside and cool down. There is no reason to be as mad as you are.





jreich said:


> you have every rite in the world to bash but please take it some where else. that is not what this forum is intended for.


That's o.k. this thread will be locked as soon as the mods run across it as per forum rules:

NO Ebay Links
NO Vendor Reviews

Makoto if you have questions on either of those feel free to pm a Mod or Admin and the search feature also answers those questions!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

jreich said:


> you have every rite in the world to bash but please take it some where else. that is not what this forum is intended for. hostility and bashing are not welcome here. i do relize your upset and you feel riped off but trust me on this one... give the guy some time to repond to you. *he is on the other side of the earth..*



Agreed.


----------



## Makoto (Mar 23, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> What's wrong with what i said?
> 
> You shouldn't have been "ripped off", but Craig is right. You shouldn't expect to receive a perfect-quality product for such a low price.


Lolz at your logic, so let me get this straight you won an item on ebay for $100 thats worth $300 retail, in pictures it shows spotless scratch free and description it says new made from the real materials, upon receiving its different and not whats shown in pictures or descriptions, you next move is to say its A-OK because i got it for cheap:eek5:?


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Bashing a guys thread who started it to GIVE away his product is pretty rough. There have been plenty of members here who have dealt with AQMagic here. None of them would tell you its the same as GLA stuff. What they would tell you is...its a cheaper alternative. Do your homework before you purchase! 
As said, give him some time to reply and dont dump on peoples threads. There is an honorable way to deal with problems and not giving the guy a chance to make things right before you publicly attack him is wrong. 
Hope it all works out for you.
Nate


----------



## Makoto (Mar 23, 2009)

Nate McFin said:


> Bashing a guys thread who started it to GIVE away his product is pretty rough. There have been plenty of members here who have dealt with AQMagic here. None of them would tell you its the same as GLA stuff. What they would tell you is...its a cheaper alternative. Do your homework before you purchase!
> As said, give him some time to reply and dont dump on peoples threads. There is an honorable way to deal with problems and not giving the guy a chance to make things right before you publicly attack him is wrong.
> Hope it all works out for you.
> Nate


Point is i shouldnt have to deal with it in the first place, its an insult.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

It is a mistake Makoto. The world isn't perfect, and people make mistakes. Please take your problem to the seller. Again, like everyone else has said, the seller is on the other side of the world. Wait at least a day or two before you start saying that he isn't going to respond. By the way, do they still work?
Regards,
Jake


----------

